# Running Wheel



## warminwisco (Jul 7, 2013)

HAs anyone gotten or made like a large running wheels similar ro a gerbil wheel? Did they use it? These guys have so much energy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't ever thought of that idea. But I don't think Ash would be very happy if I put him in one of those things lol. He'd probably get freaked out when it started spinning. Personally I wouldn't use one for Ash just because he would be really scared in something like that.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 7, 2013)

I have seen the large ones meant for guinea pigs and rabbits, but since rabbits hop and not walk, I can't imagine they would work very well.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rabbits can't use a running wheel or ball. Hamsters and gerbils have a much more flexible spine, rabbits do not. A rabbit has a long stride that could not be accommodated by a wheel. 
It is better to just let a rabbit run around on the ground in a safe area.


----------



## warminwisco (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks sounds like it would have to be a big one like cut out of a 55 gallon drum, lol.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2013)

I think it'd need to be even bigger than that to be done right. They're definitely not meant for bunnies.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 7, 2013)

even for smaller rabbit you'll want about this or bigger


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 7, 2013)

NO, no, no! Please don't even consider such a thing. I have also heard that because of they way rabbits move (they don't &quot;run&quot; like gerbils & rodents) that such a wheel or ball could cause severe injury to a rabbit. Just let the bunnies run in a bunny-proofed room or in a large outdoor run.


----------



## Balletdancer08 (Feb 21, 2015)

I built my rabbits a wheel and they love it! They use it constantly. It's much larger than the wheels you buy for small animals at the pet store. It modified it from plans for a cat wheel. As you can see in this video, they can really get going. And they like to use it together sometimes. http://youtu.be/RFlqkkW4he0


----------



## bunnyrabbit12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

That is awesome !!


----------

